# SW Brilliance



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello All, 

I just received a SW flier in the mail advertising SW Brilliance - a self priming ceiling paint. 

Any PT's been using this and if so how is it? I am not near a SW but will be this weekend. I may just have to try a 5'er of it if lives up to it's "Printed Hype".

Thanks,


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hell I thought CHB & Master Hide allready were self priming????


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Why mess with it when CHB is $13 a gallon and looks better than BEHR wall paint. :001_huh:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received a SW flier in the mail advertising SW Brilliance - a self priming ceiling paint.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the same when I do my next ceiling. If its reasonably priced that is. Hard to beat BM SS ceiling white, and it smells good too.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with the guy who said chb It's basically the same for way less I think they're gearing that to the do it yourselfers.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Would you use CHB over an unprimed patch in a ceiling?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

briancreary said:


> Why mess with it when CHB is $13 a gallon and looks better than BEHR wall paint. :001_huh:


Oh no you didnt. CHB? come on man. Only place I'd stick CHB is on something no one will see.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received a SW flier in the mail advertising SW Brilliance - a self priming ceiling paint.
> 
> ...


Just go with flat on a ceiling. I have done a ton of ceilings which I have never primed while using flat and never had a problem. The only ceilings I will prime is if it is orange peeled. They are the only ceilings that I have ever had a problem with without using primer.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Oh no you didnt. CHB? come on man. Only place I'd stick CHB is on something no one will see.


Been using CHB for a number of years on ceilings and closets with never a problem. Is it the best out there? Nope. Did it do the job for me without extra labor and cost? Yep. Did I ever have a customer complaint about it's appearance when the job was done? Nope.

Quite awhile back I made the decision to try and consolidate the majority of my purchases with a single vendor. The were some items that I wouldn't compromise on, and for those I did make the extra effort to get what I wanted. But to run from one vendor to another, wait and pay for the order, keep track of their billing and increases, etc., it just didn't make alot of sense for me. Consciously or not, I'm sure many here do the same. It may not be the vendor or brand that I use, but it's the old adage: Some drive Chevy's - some drive Ford's.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Been using CHB for a number of years on ceilings and closets with never a problem. Is it the best out there? Nope. Did it do the job for me without extra labor and cost? Yep. Did I ever have a customer complaint about it's appearance when the job was done? Nope.
> 
> Quite awhile back I made the decision to try and consolidate the majority of my purchases with a single vendor. The were some items that I wouldn't compromise on, and for those I did make the extra effort to get what I wanted. But to run from one vendor to another, wait and pay for the order, keep track of their billing and increases, etc., it just didn't make alot of sense for me. Consciously or not, I'm sure many here do the same. It may not be the vendor or brand that I use, but it's the old adage: Some drive Chevy's - some drive Ford's.


Believe it or not.. the majority of emails I receive asking for help rolling flat ceilings so they look right are by guys using CHB. Its very popular for ceilings. It is the very first thing I ask them if its not included in the email, if they used CHB.

I just rolled a gallon on 2 skylights in another thread. Hated it, always have. Spatters, super thick, doesnt go far, dries almost instantly over new board, inherent lapping, no time to work it at all to a consistent finish without cutting it way back and most guys do exactly that. 

Hearing comments like yours are always the most interesting to me. Especially when its about product I wouldn't willingly use only because there are so many paints that dont give any hassles like I mentioned.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got back from Halifax. They don't carry it yet. I did however buy a Graco Proshot and 3 tips. I am always interested in trying new and innovative products to help gain an edge and a deliver a finished product we are proud of. The manager at SW was very knowledgeable, let me demo the proshot, and came up with a list of their products that could help us.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*Oh yes I did!*



jack pauhl said:


> Believe it or not.. the majority of emails I receive asking for help rolling flat ceilings so they look right are by guys using CHB. Its very popular for ceilings. It is the very first thing I ask them if its not included in the email, if they used CHB.
> 
> I just rolled a gallon on 2 skylights in another thread. Hated it, always have. Spatters, super thick, doesnt go far, dries almost instantly over new board, inherent lapping, no time to work it at all to a consistent finish without cutting it way back and most guys do exactly that.
> 
> Hearing comments like yours are always the most interesting to me. Especially when its about product I wouldn't willingly use only because there are so many paints that dont give any hassles like I mentioned.


Hey I said I like CHB, I didn't say I was crazy. I would never use it on bare drywall, I'll stick with PVA or similar to prime bare. But CHB has its' place, it's cheap and dead flat. I just did a whole house of ceilings with it and it did just fine. I do use it to get rid of shiney areas too if some genius sprayed the semi-gloss trim paint on the wall after I asked him to grab a bucket with water in it to clean out his gun instead of the customer's wall, but he did it anyway. It covers semi back to flat pretty well. You also have to take into account that I like it "for it being a $13 dollar paint." I know and understand there is better out there.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Believe it or not.. the majority of emails I receive asking for help rolling flat ceilings so they look right are by guys using CHB. Its very popular for ceilings. It is the very first thing I ask them if its not included in the email, if they used CHB.
> 
> I just rolled a gallon on 2 skylights in another thread. Hated it, always have. Spatters, super thick, doesnt go far, dries almost instantly over new board, inherent lapping, no time to work it at all to a consistent finish without cutting it way back and most guys do exactly that.
> 
> Hearing comments like yours are always the most interesting to me. Especially when its about product I wouldn't willingly use only because there are so many paints that dont give any hassles like I mentioned.


I guess my question is; if you have had lousy experiences with CHB in the past, why would you roll a gallon on 2 skylights? To prove to yourself -again- you don't like it? ....just wondering Jack. Must be with the years of experience I had, I knew how to work with it. And I haven't rolled out a ceiling yet with any material that didn't splatter....think it may have something to do with the laws of gravity. Just messin' with ya.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

okay... I just used some on a ceiling im having problems with... the primer was chit on the original and it was dryin up uneven... so i tried this magic brilliance and i have to say its not worth the money. i paid 30 dollars for it and normally pay 16 for pro 400... i will stick with 400.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

CK_68847 said:


> Just go with flat on a ceiling. I have done a ton of ceilings which I have never primed while using flat and never had a problem. The only ceilings I will prime is if it is orange peeled. They are the only ceilings that I have ever had a problem with without using primer.


Darr? yuhh most ceiling paints are flat... good observation!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't have chb here, but I use Masterhide most of the time and never had a problem.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

I used it for the first time on a kitchen ceiling that had been replaced.

So, new drywall plus a knockdown finish.

Drywaller didn't prime.

SW demoed two gallons.

The good: I put on one coat....and it turned out fantastic. 
It is a tintable flat ceiling paint...and it is a dead flat finish. 
No lappers.
Perfect coverage in one coat.

The bad: $26/gallon would be my contractor price. It took 2/3 of a gallon to cover 150 sq ft.
It dragged a bit, but i used an 18" 3/4" nap purdy colossus--I used no xim extender or floetrol; just used it straight out of the can.

I'd use it again as i did not have to prime the fresh knockdown, so I saved on labor as it required only one coat.

Hope this helps. 
BTW, my usual ceiling system is 1 coat of Bullseye 123 primer/sealer followed by one coat of PROMAR 400 Flat for new surfaces.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm with you on the 400 flat. Asked about the CHB but my local didn't carry it. I really like the way the 400 sprays - always get a nice fan with it.


----------

